# Confuse over BSNL FRC



## lalam (Jul 29, 2013)

Got a new sim yesterday and all that is left for me to do now is recharge with an FRC. Since it's a USIM, was confused over which FRC to go for. AFAIK in BSNL you recharge a 3G sim with 2G plan then the sim automatically becomes 2G, that is what i've been told. Two FRC variant existing under 3G tariffs on their site confuses me as well. There is the Voice plan and Data plan. Which one to go for? 
Never really used BSNL 3G before so i am really confuse. Please help me out as soon as can be for i have to recharge today itself, the CC personnel told me.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 29, 2013)

BSNL Tariff plans are different  for different areas....
where do u own this SIM from... ur state....

I'm assuming ur location to be  Guwahati(ASSAM)
goto BSNL website....

*www.assam.bsnl.co.in/AssamTariff2G3Gprepaid.pdf

there u may find the plan of ur choice....
and let me tell u buddy...
don't bother about the FRC....
as u can always migrate from one plan to other whenever u want.......

and still if feel any doubt call  customer care at 1503 (toll free) for any query.....


----------

